
How to avoid taking your startup from 100 to 0, real quick - mgingras
https://medium.com/@bhorowitz/how-to-ruin-your-company-with-one-bad-process-770c2ccef3c3#.f5jrjp1ld
======
DrScump
the title is kinda clickbaity, but there is good content here.

